# Hand crank tongue jack



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I have an '04 28BHS. My problem is that I have to have the tongue jack on several bricks in order to get it to raise up high enough for me to connect to the truck. Plus there is only the "PIPE". There is no foot. Can you buy a foot?

Can you adjust the jack to raise the trailer higher?

I don't want to spend a couple hundred bucks on an electric one. My wife says I'm young enough to tollerate the excercise of swinging the handle around 500 times to raise or lower the trailer.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

There are a couple of diffrent feet you can put on it, I think most people have the same problem with the height unless there vehicle is low to the ground. I use 2 2x6 screwed together as a spacer/foot for mine


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am not sure about being able to adjust them, one thing I do know, if you crank to far up the jack comes apart. It happened to my 28BHS at the dealer and they put a new jack on. It somehow came apart and the weight made the tongue drop and the whole jack ended up bent. I said that was a bad design, yep, was what I got.

There are add-on feet, but if you are using blocks under the pipe, what is the need for a foot? I could see buying one if just putting the jack foot on the ground to increase the surface area.

One thing to also remember, there may be a day when you have a site that is slopey and you have the tongue cranked way down to get level, so it goes both ways.

My future holds a electric jack, some day.

Kevin


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I use a concrete block with a 2x4x4 attached that's about 10x10x10, similar to one used to attach joists to a wood deck for your home. It's a little heavy, but solid so it doesn't move.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I use a 1 foot long treated railroad tie for the jack stand. At the last camp site (which was a little sloped), I had to put two additional 2x6 boards (again, 1 foot long) under that since the jack would not go high enough to level the camper. That is the first time I have needed to do that.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At home I have a couple of 4" x 8" chunks of wood I picked up around the new home construction. When I camp I put down my left over Lynx Levelers just so I don't have to crank as much, electric or hand its just a waste of time.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds like the round concrete "bricks" I use are about as good as what everyone else has.

You'd think that these TT makes would see the issue and put on a jack that had a foot and had a large enough range to accommodate most leveling needs.

Crazy


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I just bought a plastic jack stand at my local dealer. You can buy them online also... Camping World.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

For under the tongue jack, and the four corner stabilzers, I use 2x12 PT boards cut to 16" lengths for a pad, and then if needed, I have several 6x6 timbers cut to 12" and 18" lengths.

These help in two ways. First, total it gives me an additional 6-8" lift on the tongue, or reach for the stabilizers. Second, I don't have to crank any of them as much either.

I did purchase a foot for my jack from camping world. I wanted to limit the tube of the jack digging into my lumber and chewing it up over multiple uses.

Tim


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

This is related. I had my Jack Handle come off in my hand Friday. The roll pin that connects the handle to the gearing sheared. It is only a $1.00 item , but can cause a lot of headaches. Lucky for me there was an place to buy one and a punch and a hammer. Do not know what caused the problem the jack was not nin a bind and worked fine after it was put back together. Purchased an extra roll pin ..just in case.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Guess I'm going to have to add roll pins to my assorted hardware cup. Thanks for the heads up, I will check mine when I get home.

Tim


----------



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

Can you drop the ball lower on the hitch?


----------

